# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Scioglimento associazione tra professionisti

## gi.gi

Nel 2010 è stata costituita un'associazione tra due professionisti con una scritura privata registrata all' Agenzia delle Entrate. Adesso un associato ha deciso di recedere. Il punto è questo: 
1. l'associazione si scioglie automaticamente rimanendo un solo associato?
2. è necessario sciogliere l'associazione con lo stesso atto formale con cui è stata costituita, cioè registrando la scrittura privata di scioglimento o il verbale di assemblea di scioglimento presso l'agenzia delle entrate (ma in questo caso che assemblea sarebbe con un unico associato visto che l'altro ha esercitato il recesso)?
3.è necessaria una procedura di liquidazione oppure non trattandosi di società è facoltativa e quindi è necessario solo cessare la partita iva?
Grazie in anticipo a chi volesse essermi d'aiuto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nel 2010 è stata costituita un'associazione tra due professionisti con una scritura privata registrata all' Agenzia delle Entrate. Adesso un associato ha deciso di recedere. Il punto è questo: 
> 1. l'associazione si scioglie automaticamente rimanendo un solo associato?
> 2. è necessario sciogliere l'associazione con lo stesso atto formale con cui è stata costituita, cioè registrando la scrittura privata di scioglimento o il verbale di assemblea di scioglimento presso l'agenzia delle entrate (ma in questo caso che assemblea sarebbe con un unico associato visto che l'altro ha esercitato il recesso)?
> 3.è necessaria una procedura di liquidazione oppure non trattandosi di società è facoltativa e quindi è necessario solo cessare la partita iva?
> Grazie in anticipo a chi volesse essermi d'aiuto.

  1. Sì
2. Nessun atto formale.
3. Nessuna liquidazione.

----------


## gi.gi

> 1. Sì
> 2. Nessun atto formale.
> 3. Nessuna liquidazione.

  grazie mille e buona domenica :Smile:

----------


## moccio

Mi riallaccio a questa discussione per chiedervi questo:
un'associazione professionale sciolta il 30 settembre 2011 entro che termini deve presentare il mod Unico 2012? Entro 9 mesi e quindi entro il 30 giugno o va nei termini normali 30 settembre?
Grazie

----------

